
Emacs Won Out over Vim - tandav
https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/1301391624329547776
======
grzm
Let's link to the actual article (the tweet is just a link):

[http://trevorjim.com/how-emacs-beat-vi-in-the-editor-
wars/](http://trevorjim.com/how-emacs-beat-vi-in-the-editor-wars/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24364437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24364437)

------
anisoco
Funny thing is, as an avid Emacs user, I use vi bindings in Emacs. And in my
browser (via Vimium). And in my terminal (with Tmux).

